
My Journey into Data Science - RosebudAnwuri
https://towardsdatascience.com/my-journey-into-data-science-39e9bbbbf452
======
RosebudAnwuri
Hey Everyone! Remember me with my post on "Data Driven Guide to Becoming a
Consistent Billionaire"? I just published how I got into Data Science from
Chemical Engineering. Hope you like it :)

